# Help Ragnarok Valkyrie Error Box with no description...



## whoulolx (Aug 2, 2009)

its my 1st time playing Ragnarok valkyrie...and i just installed and patched it..but when i click Start Game a error box just pops out with no description....

here is the link for the screenshot of the error box: http://server.myspace-shack.com/d17/screenshot93971.jpg

can someone help me???


----------

